# Fragen zur Trommelfiltern



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2013)

Hallo gesagt.

Ich bin beim Studieren vieler Beiträge in verschiedensten Foren über die Nutzung und den Eigenbau von Trommelfiltern auf einige Punkte gestossen, die mich noch weiter interressieren - aber keine Antworten finden ließen. 

Mich würde mal interressieren,

- mit welchen Spülpumpen in den Trommelfiltern gearbeitet wird oder werden müsste? 
(bei den Händlern steht zur Wattaufnahme des Trommlers gar nix - weder für den Antrieb noch für die Spülpumpe - auch keine spezifische Pumpe, welche genutzt wird)

- Wieviel Leistung brauchen diese bzw. welche Stromaufnahmen haben diese? 

- Mit wieviel Druck arbeiten die Spülpumpen? 

- Gibt es da Unterschiede, wieviel Druck tatsächlich notwendig ist?

- Ergibt sich der notwendige Druck auf Grund der feinen Zerstäubung durch die Spüldüsen oder durch das feine Gewebe?

- Ist Druck notwendig oder ist auch Wassermenge möglich?

- Wie lange bzw. wie oft läuft ein Spülvorgang am Tag? 

- Zeit- oder Niveaugesteuert? Was ist besser oder effektiver? Wie lange sollte ein zeitgesteuerter Spülvorgang laufen?


Ich danke schon mal Allen, die mir hier weiterhelfen können.


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Moin Rico,

hab zwar selbst keinen Trommler aber auch schon einiges gelesen bzw gesehen.
Von daher kann ich nur meine spärlichen Erfahrungen teilen 
Deine SIPA Pumpe sollte doch auch so 3 -4 bar bringen und von daher funktionieren.
Damit hättest du auch den Stromverbrauch der Pumpe. Je nach Antriebsmotor der Trommel kommen da ca. 50 Watt zusammen. Und dann noch die Regelung und Überwachung. das sollten aber nicht mehr wie 10 Watt sein, je nach dem was du alles überwachen möchtest.
Die Druckleistung ist anscheinend wichtiger als die Wassermenge, damit der Dreck auch richtig vom Sieb in die Rinne kommt. 


> - Wie lange bzw. wie oft läuft ein Spülvorgang am Tag?


Na das solltest doch selber wissen, das es abhängig von der Wasserverschmutzung ist.
Je Nach Trommel hab ich Intervall von 1- 3 min gesehen, manche drehen die Trommel dann 2 mal andere nur einmal, wieder andere machen nur eine halbe Drehung. Warum wieso, gute Frage.


> Zeit- oder Niveau gesteuert? Was ist besser oder effektiver? Wie lange sollte ein zeitgesteuerter Spülvorgang laufen?


Niveausteuerung scheint besser zu sein weil dann nur gespült wird wenn es erforderlich ist ohne sinnlos Wasser zu vergeuden. Trotzdem halt ich eine zusätzlichen Zeit- gesteuerten Intervall einmal am Tag für Sinnvoll.
Mal schauen was so die Trommelbesitzer meinen.

LG René und rutscht alle gut rein.


----------



## [atc]para (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky
Mein Eigenbautrommler spühlt über Schalter Ca. alle 20 Min.
Die Spühlzeit beträgt 30 Sec. Spühle über Brunnen mit 3.4 Bar, 1 Bar mehr währe mir lieber.
Momentan lauft der Filter gedrosselt, daher ereicht er den schalter nicht mehr unter 1 Std.
Deswegen habe ich eine Zwangsspühlung nach 1 Std. programiert.
Habe 6 Spühldüsen, bei nochmehr Düsen müsste der Eingangsdruck höher sein.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Ich danke euch Beiden schon mal für die ersten Infos.

@-Dirk: Mit was für einer Pumpe arbeitest Du dann, wenn Du über den Brunnen spülst? Also wieviel Watt hat die Brunnenpumpe?

Nochmal eine allgemeine Verständnisfrage für mich, klingt vielleicht blöd und banal: Dreht sich die Filtertrommel eigentlich auch ständig oder wird hier regelnd eingegriffen?


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



> Nochmal eine allgemeine Verständnisfrage für mich, klingt vielleicht blöd und banal: Dreht sich die Filtertrommel eigentlich auch ständig oder wird hier regelnd eingegriffen?



Nur wenn gespült wird


----------



## Patrick K (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky

Ich hab vor bei meinem Trommlerbau (irgend wann wird der auch fertig sein) , die Düsen mit einem Hauswasserwerk zu befeuern, den Düsenstock werde ich mit einem Magnetventil steuern.

Ich denke der Pumpendruck , wird durch die eingebauten Düsen vorgegeben

Mehr Druck wird wohl weniger Wasser bedeuten

zum Trommelspülinterval:

Ich denke je nach my, Schmutz, Besatz, kann sich das ganze von 1 bis 100 abspielen  :smoki

Gesundes , Erfolgreiches,eues Jahr ..................Patrick


----------



## citty2904 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky,
zur Pumpensuche könntest du bei Ebay mal unter "Seaflo" schauen, müßte was brauchbares sein.
Kann dir aber bald mehr sagen da ich die nächsten kalten Wochen mir selber einen Trommelfilter basteln werde.

Gruß Christian


----------



## [atc]para (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky
Bei der Spühlpumpe handelt es sich um ein normales Hauswasserwerk,
Leistung sind 750 Watt.
Die Trommel dreht nur beim spühlen.
Sieb habe ich ein 42 my. Das holt ordentich Schmutz raus.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallöle.

Ich hab da immer noch ein paar offene Fragen und würde gerne schon mal die bisherigen Antworten und Recherchen hier einbinden.



> - mit welchen Spülpumpen in den Trommelfiltern gearbeitet wird oder werden müsste?


 
So wie ich das bisher ermitteln konnte bzw. auch Dirk schon sagte, werden also Druckpumpen als Spülpumpen genutzt. Gibt es da keine andere Alternative? Normale Teichpumpen z.Bsp.?



> - Wieviel Leistung brauchen diese bzw. welche Stromaufnahmen haben diese?


 
im Durchschnitt 750 W / h



> - Mit wieviel Druck arbeiten die Spülpumpen?


 
3-5 bar



> - Gibt es da Unterschiede, wieviel Druck tatsächlich notwendig ist?


 
???



> - Ergibt sich der notwendige Druck auf Grund der feinen Zerstäubung durch die Spüldüsen oder durch das feine Gewebe?


 
???



> - Ist Druck notwendig oder ist auch Wassermenge möglich?


 
???



> - Wie lange bzw. wie oft läuft ein Spülvorgang am Tag?


 
30 Sekunden, 2-3 x je Stunde 



> - Zeit- oder Niveaugesteuert? Was ist besser oder effektiver? Wie lange sollte ein zeitgesteuerter Spülvorgang laufen?


 
???

Ich habe jetzt noch mal ein paar Fragen zur Spülpumpe. Es werden ja meistens diese Druckpumpen für Hauswasserwerke oder leistungsstarke Teichdruckpumpen genutzt, die recht hohe Wattleistungen abfordern. Die Fördermenge liegt im Schnitt zwischen 3000 und 5000 l/h bei diesen Pumpen.

Wieviel Wasser geht bei einem Spülvorgang durch?

Ich weiß, dass es sicherlich nicht viel im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen sein wird und sich auch nicht auf einen Minutenverbrauch runter rechnen lässt, daher ja die Frage. Sind es 10 l pro Spülvorgang oder mehr oder weniger!?

Meine Fragen zielen darauf hin ab, dass ich gerne wissen bzw. mir ausrechnen wollen würde, ob es aus Kostensicht sinnvoller ist, 

- eine Spülpumpe zu nutzen, die a) das Teichwasser zum Spülen nutzt - oder b) das Wasser aus dem Gartenbrunnen oder gar der Regenzisterne nutzt

oder

- das Wasser zum Spülen aus der Hausleitung (hinter dem Gartenzähler) zu nutzen

oder mal ganz anders gedacht...

- Kann man das Sieb der Trommel ggf. auch mit Luftdruck "spülen" und wenn ja, welche Pumpe ist dafür notwendig?

Als Hintergrund dazu habe ich mal versucht den Stromverbrauch und die die Stromkosten zu berechnen:
750 W / 60 Min = 12,5 W/min - (2 x Spülen a' 30 sec alle 30 Minuten) = 1 Min Spülen/h x 24/7 = 24Min Spülen/Tag x 365 Tage = (17520 Spülvorgange/Jahr) - 8760 Min/Jahr = 109,5 kw/h Jahresverbrauch = ca. 30,-€/Jahr

Ist das so weit richtig gerechnet? 

Daher jetzt noch die folgende Frage: Wieviel Wasser wird bei einem Spülvorgang verbraucht?

1m³ Trinkwasser kostet bei uns aktuell 1,04 €/m³

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit dem Thema nicht zu sehr nerve.  Aber ich würde gerne die Optionen mal durchrechnen, bevor ich mir einen Trommler zulege, um auf lange Sicht hin gesehen etwas zu sparen. Die Pumpen selbst sind teils auch nicht ganz billig und würden als Kostenfaktor auch entfallen, wenn Frischwasser zum Spülen auf's Jahr gesehen günstiger kommt. 
Ok!? - Wenn ich keine Spülpumpe habe, muss ich ja über die Steuerung einen elektrischen Schieber oder Wasserhahn regeln, der sicher auch was kosten wird.  Braucht man denn überhaupt die Steuerung oder kann man das gleich über die Zeitschaltuhr regeln?


----------



## Patrick K (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky

Ich denke man bekommt das ganze auch mit einer günstigen Schwimmerschalter Relais Steuerung hin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQcX2jM6Fmg

Diese halte ich für wesentlich Sicher als nur eine Zeitgesteuerte , an besten wäre wohl eine Kombi aus beiden 

Das mit der Stromberechnung , zumindest, bei einem Hauswasserwerk, stimmt so nicht.

Das HWW schaltet beim erreichen eines Einstellbaren Drucks ab und man kann diesen eventuell je nach grösse des Druckbehälters , für zwei oder mehrere Spülgänge benutzen

Gruss OBS


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Das HWW schaltet beim erreichen eines Einstellbaren Drucks ab und man kann diesen eventuell je nach grösse des Druckbehälters , für zwei oder mehrere Spülgänge benutzen
> 
> Gruss OBS


 
Ok, Danke schon mal. Ich bin jetzt von einer allgemeinen Pumpe ausgegangen die für ein HWW genutzt wird, da ich mich über die Gesamtfunktion des HWW nicht weiter informiert habe.   Bin zudem auch von meiner Brunnenpumpe ausgegangen, die so einen Druckkontrollschalter besitzt, der automatisch die Pumpe zu Laufen bringt, so bald ich oben das Wasser ziehe. So dachte ich eigentlich, funzt auch dieses Hauswasserwerk. 

Na auch egal, jedenfalls wieder einen kleinen Schritt weiter auf der Suche nach Lösungen! 
Danke


----------



## meerwasserblau (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Moinsen Rico,
hier mal in Link zu einer Pumpen-Seite, einer dieser Pumpen der Jet Serie ist in meinem Trommler verbaut.
http://www.dabpumps.de/dep/Technisches Datenblatt_Selbstansaugende_Kreiselpumpen.pdf

Diese Pumpen findest du auch im Sibo Katalog auf Seite 189
Wie oft spült  und wie lange spült der Trommler:
Es kommt drauf an wie viel Dreck sich auf dem Sieb befindet, je mehr Dreck umso öfter wird gespült. In der Regel wenn sich das Trommler-System eingespielt hat einmal die Stunde, wenn er nach einer Stunde nicht von selbst gespült hat, sollte man die Steuerung so einstellen (Zwangsspülung) das der Trommler dann gespült wird. 
Die Spülung läuft dann für ca. 10 Sekunden, auch die länge des Spülvorgangs kannst du über die Steuerung einstellen, es besteht auch die Möglichkeit damit nicht zu viel Wasser beim spülen verbraucht wird einen Kugelhahn zwischen Pumpe und Düsen zu setzten.

Beim spülen verbrauchst du ca. 5 Liter Wasser, das ist aber auch davon abhängig wie lange  die Spülpumpe läuft.

Wenn dein Teich mit einem LH betrieben wird, ist es wohl so das der Trommler wahrscheinlich eh über die eingestellte Zwangsspülung spülen. 
Stellen wir uns folgendes vor:
3 x 110er Rohr in den Trommler, 3 x 110er Rohr aus dem Trommler in das Rohr wo der LH drin steht. Wasser wird immer in den Trommler rein gehen, aber raus: Nein, weil das Sieb sich zu setzt, der Wasserstand im Rohr wo der LH drin steht sinkt um ein paar cm, weil er bekommt nicht mehr genug Wasser. Erst wenn wieder gespült wird erhöht sich der Wasserstand in dem Rohr vom LH.
Liebe Grüße
Jürgen
PS:LH läuft

Hier ein Video vom Teich/Pumpenkammer ab 4.10 Min. kommt die Pumpenkammer mi LH.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajavYzkCssY


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Vielen Dank Jürgen...Habe mir auch noch einmal dein Video angeschaut. Sehr schöne Filterdoku! 

Also liege ich mit der Berücksichtigung von 5-10 l Wasser je Spülgang schon im Schnitt!? Das wärer dann ja zumindest eine Referenz zum Rechnen.


----------



## meerwasserblau (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hi Rico,
von 5 bis 10 Ltr. pro Spülgang liegst du schon richtig, wenn du dann der Meinung bist der Trommler verbraucht zu viel Wasser beim spülen, Kugelhahn ein wenig zu drehen bis das Sieb sauber ist, die Trommel dreht sich eh nur eine viertel Umdrehung pro Spülung.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## [atc]para (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky
Bei 6 Düsen (von Lechler) und 30 sec Spühlzeit verbrauche Ich ca. 1 - 1.5 Liter. Denke das
hängt von der Düsengröße ab.
Meine Spühlpumpe macht kleinstdruck ca. 2.6 Bar und höchstdruck 3.4 Bar. Bei 2.6 Bar ist das
Sprühbild der Düsen nicht gut ausgeprägt, bei 3.4 ist es schön fein.
Ventile giebts zb. bei Conrad. An meiner Regenwasseranlage habe ich ein altes Ventil von einer Waschmaschine verbaut.
Gute HWW giebt für ca. 200 Euronen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## [atc]para (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hi Zacky 
Lag mit meiner einschätzung mit 1 Liter voll daneben.
Habe die Lechlerdüse ST 110-015 verbaut. Diese ist bei 3 Bar Druck mit 0.59 Litern angegeben.
0.59 * 6 Düsen * 0.5 (30 Sec) =1.77 Liter pro spühlung.
http://www.lechler.de/is-bin/inters...en_flaechenkulturen/deutsch/ST_Lechler_DE.pdf

Ist der link zur Tabelle, Die Grüne Düse.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hi Dirk.

So daneben längst Du doch gar nicht.  ob nun 1,5 oder 1,77 l pro Spülung ist ja fast kaum relevant. 

Danke.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky,
freut mich, dass Du auch einen Trommler planst ! Ich habe bei mir auch ein Hauswasserwerk zur Spülung angebaut, und auch die Lechler-Düsen ("rot"), wie oben beschrieben. Die Düsen arbeiten bereits mit gut 2,5 bar Wasserdruck. Allerdings haben sie sich mit der Zeit in ihrer Bohrung gelockert (der Druckanstieg beim Anschalten!), und sitzen nicht mehr stramm, bzw. dicht auf dem 32er PVC-Rohr :evil. Das ist in meinem Fall nicht weiter schlimm, da ich ja auch ein Magnetventil vorgeschaltet habe . Dieses sollte nicht zu "dünn" im Durchgang sein, daher kam wohl das posting ob des hohen Drucks.
Für die beste Lösung einer Steuerung halte ich nach wie vor eine kleine SPS (egal ob Möller, Siemens Logo etc, oder Arduino oder diese __ Himbeere), bin aber selbst zu blöd zum Programmieren. Eine Kombi zwischen Zeit- (Zwangsspülung) und Bedarfssteuerung (Wasserstand) halte ich nach wie vor am besten. Da ich erlebt habe, dass bei schlechter Einstellung der Trofi auch in "Dauerspülung" geht, ist auch eine solche Überwachung sinnvoll.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Oh man Zacky, 

am Besten wir telefonieren... das Alles zu schreiben hab ich jetzt keine Lust 
Wenn ich den Thread eher gesehen hätte, dann hätte ich bereits angerufen. 

Also ich habe eine Kärcher Gp 40,die macht 3,5bar. Wichtig ist der Druck, nicht die Wassermenge. 
Meine Trommel dreht sich pro Spühlgang 1,5 Umdrehungen und wird von einem Schwimmer und einem Pegelschalter gesteuert. 

Verbrauch pro Spühlgang geschätzte 1-3 Liter Wasser. 
Messen kann ich den allerdings nicht.  

Da Deine Fragen alle auf der 1.Seite stehen und ich nur mit dem Handy da bin, ist ein Umswitchen nicht möglich... deshalb höre ich jetzt auf... 

Laß uns einfach telefonieren... das macht sich besser. 

Liebe Grüße, 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Foris.

Ich will mal in diesem Thema mit meinen vielen Fragen zu den Trommelfiltern bleiben.

Ich bin jetzt natürlich noch durch diverse Foren getobt und habe mir so einige Beiträge zu Eigenbauten durchgelesen und bin immer wieder auf die Abwasserentsorgung über die Schmutzrinne gestossen, die ja doch recht viel Wasser auf Dauer kosten kann.

Mir geht es jetzt um die Einbauhöhe bzw. Größe der Trommel an sich, und zwar, stelle ich mir die Frage: *Wie tief muss die Trommel eingebaut sein? * Nun habe ich überwiegend gelesen, dass sie so tief wie möglich sollte, damit die Siebdurchlauffläche am Größten sein sollte. So tief wie möglich heißt ja dann, bis kurz unter oder halb eingetaucht die Schmutzrinne.

Stimmts? 

Nun kam mir der Gedanke, ob es nicht machbar wäre, das Abflussrohr der Schmutzrinne mit einem Regendieb zu versehen, der dann nochmal das Spülwasser vom Schmutz trennt und das Spülwasser wieder vor der Trommel einleitet. Hierzu wäre aber das Risiko gegeben, dass dieser "Regendieb" auch im Einlaufwasser hängt. Daher die nächste Frage: *Ist es dann möglich die Trommel so groß im Durchmesser zu bauen, dass ich genügend Luft habe, um auch noch diesen Dieb einzubauen? Ist die Trommelgröße irgendwie limitiert, damit sie sich noch ordentlich dreht bzw. der Motor es überhaupt noch schafft?* Oder ist der Einsatz eines Regendiebs totaler Blödsinn?

Eine Skizze, wie ich das meine, kann ich gerne noch nachreichen, falls es zu mißverständlich ist. 

Danke


----------



## citty2904 (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky,

Du hast doch einen schönen Garten! 
Warum sammelst du dein Schmutzwasser nicht und nutzt es zum gießen?
Dann hast du kostenlosen Flüssigdünger und nutzt dein eigentliches Gießwasser zum nachfüllen des Teiches.
Trommeldurchmesser ist glaube ich nicht "begrenzt", je größer und je höher sie sitzt um so schwerer läßt sie sich kaschieren wenn du die Technik nicht unbedingt sehen willst!
Hast du schon ein Konzept für Lagerung und Antrieb?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Was ist denn ein Regendieb  

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Mandy

sowas ähnliches wie ein Stromdieb , nur für Regenwasser

Gruss Obs


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Ey Obs 
Du weißt , wie dit mit den Stromdieb geht ?
Man , da überlegen wir , wie wir was am Teich einsparen , und du kannst Blitze "einfangen" !


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

[OT]Hallo Andre 

Das mit den Blitzen , bekommst du auch hin , nimm einfach ne 3- 4 Meter lange Eisenstange und stell dich bei Gewitter, auf den nächsten Berg, mich würde dann nur interessieren was du mit den mehreren  Hunderttausenden von Volt machst

Gruss Obs  [/OT]


Stromdieb=  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...tromdieb&_nkw=stromdieb&_sacat=9884&_from=R40

Regendieb = http://www.ebay.de/itm/Regendieb-de...ten_Garten_Bewässern&var=&hash=item48574bb7f2

Ist beides ein Abzweig


----------



## juerg_we (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo,
also ich habe auch einen trommelfilter gebaut,ich hatte ihn ohne antrieb gebaut darum ist die trommel komplett aus dem wasser,am anfang hat das alles gut funktioniert,aber mit der zeit
ist die trommel dann immer häufiger hängen geblieben,darum hatte ich mich zu einem antrieb entschlossen,eine gummierolle drückt mit ca 5kg auf den trommelrand und dreht die trommel,
jetzt habe ich alles so eingestellt das die trommel alle 5 min ca 30grad weitergedreht wird und alle stunde wird gespült ca 30sec und ca 1.5 umdrehungen.mit dem schmutzwasser habe ich das so gemacht dass ich einen eimer habe wo im boden löcher sind und dann flies drüberliegt,sodass ich quasi das abwasser wieder filtere und es zurück in den teich leite,das flies muss ich alle woche wechseln da dann der eimer voll mit schmodder ist .
die trommel hatt ca 500mm durchmesser und ist auch 520mm lang mit 63 my bespannt,werde aber jetzt im frühjahr einen neuen bauen,die trommel max so gross dass sie komplett in ein 300l
eckige regentonne passt.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



Zacky schrieb:


> ........... ja doch recht viel Wasser auf Dauer kosten kann.
> 
> Nun kam mir der Gedanke, ob es nicht machbar wäre, das Abflussrohr der Schmutzrinne mit einem Regendieb zu versehen, der dann nochmal das Spülwasser vom Schmutz trennt und das Spülwasser wieder vor der Trommel einleitet. ......


Warum willst du einen gekauften Regendieb nehmen??? Könntest ja den letzten Teil der Spülrinne aus Material wie bei einen Regendieb ausführen. Du meinest doch dieses feine Sieb. Dann kann ein Teil des Spühlwassers wieder zurück tropfen. Dann muss nur die Spülrinne über dem Wasserstand sein. 

Viel meher würde es mich störren wenn da wieder feinster Schmutz zurück ins Wasser läuft.



Gibt es Angaben wieviel Wasser so ein Trommelfilter verbraucht?


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Totto.

Auf diese Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.  Vielen Dank, werde ich mal durchdenken. 

Der Spülwasserverbrauch liegt, nach dem was ich bislang in vielen Foren recherchieren konnte, bei etwa 1-2 l pro Spülvorgang und natürlich Verschmutzungsgrad der Trommel. Aber meistens wird von 1-2 l berichtet. Die Spülintervalle liegen bei 30 - 90 Minuten. Mir geht es ja nur darum, dass sich da auf Dauer - stündlich, täglich, monatlich hochgerechnet auf's Jahr ganz schön was ansammelt und dann noch die Tww über das Jahr verteilt. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt unnötig viel Wasser verschwenden, ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Hoshy (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallöle.
> 
> - Kann man das Sieb der Trommel ggf. auch mit Luftdruck "spülen" und wenn ja, welche Pumpe ist dafür notwendig?



Moin
Man kann sicherlich mit Luft "spülen".Aber wie willst du dann den Dreck aus der Spülrinne abtransportieren?
Gruß Felix


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

 ...das stimmt! Die Frage ist berechtigt!? 
Ich hätte vielleicht gedacht, dass das Wasser was im Sieb und in dem Dreck hängt, ggf. ausreichend wäre, denn 1-2 l Spülwasser ist ja auch nicht gerade viel für den Abtransport. Welche Neigung müsste die Spülrinne eigentlich haben? Habe schon etwas von 15° gelesen.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky
Ich denke da reicht wie bei einem Abwasserrohr auch,
 wenn man 1cm auf einen Meter Gefälle hat

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo 

mal ein anderer Gedanke zur Luftspülung, wenn man das Wasser von aussen nach innen laufen läst und eine Dünne Luftlanze von innen nach aussen blasen lassen würde ,könnte man den Dreck in eine flache Schublade blasen.

Ist nur die frage, was bringt es für Vorteile ???

Ich denke es scheitert wohl schon am Krach den ein Hochdruck Kompressor macht

Gruss Obs


----------



## Hoshy (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Moin
Zu steil darf das Gefälle sicher nicht sein.Wenn Blätter usw in der Rinne sind,muß genügend Wasser drunter sein um es wegzuspülen.Ist es zu steil,läuft das Wasser unten weg und der Dreck bleibt liegen.Denke ein ähnliches Gefälle wie bei der Sanitärverohrung sollte schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Spülwasserverbrauch liegt, nach dem was ich bislang in vielen Foren recherchieren konnte, bei etwa 1-2 l pro Spülvorgang und natürlich Verschmutzungsgrad der Trommel. Aber meistens wird von 1-2 l berichtet. Die Spülintervalle liegen bei 30 - 90 Minuten. Mir geht es ja nur darum, dass sich da auf Dauer - stündlich, täglich, monatlich hochgerechnet auf's Jahr ganz schön was ansammelt und dann noch die Tww über das Jahr verteilt. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt unnötig viel Wasser verschwenden, ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Rechnen wir dann mal die Kosten hoch.
Rechnen wir mal Max. 2 Liter pro Spülung. Alle 30 Min. Währen 48 Spülungen am Tag, also rund 100 Liter Maximal und 1Liter bei 90 Min. währen 16 Liter am Tag Minimum. 

Bei 365 Tage. Übers Jahr Maximal 36,5 m³ und Minimal 5,8 m³.

....wenn man jetzt einen Gartenwasserzähler hat kann man die Abwasserkosten sparren.

Währen ca. 1-2 Euro/m³ Trinkwasserkosten.....Abwasser liegt bei 3-4  Euro/m³ .... 

Rechnen wir mal ohne Gartenwasserzähler mit 5 Euro/m³. 
Somit Wasserkosten Maximal 182,2 Euro und Minimal 29 Euro. 

Bzw. mit Gartenwasserzähler Maximal 70 Euro und Minimal 6 Euro. 
...was kostet der Gartenwasserzähler? Lassen wir den mal weg. 


Muss jetzt jeder selber entscheiden, welcher Aufwand sich lohnt.....bei 10 Goldfischen oder bei 10 Koi von 80 cm


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hi Totto.

Danke Dir, dass Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das mal zu überschlagen. 

Ich bin auch mit einem Durchschnitt von 17,5 kbm pro Jahr an die Rechnung ran gegangen, was sicher nicht sehr viel ist. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn man bedenkt, was 1 Liter Frischwasser kostet. Wer mit dem Brunnen nachfüllt, hat nochmal einen anderen Wert, denn der muss ja nur den Strom für die Brunnenpumpe berücksichtigen und kann das Wasser außer Acht lassen. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es alles keine großen Unsummen sind, aber die Masse macht es nachher aus. Wer auch regelmäßige Wasserwechsel macht, wird sagen, dass das Spülwasser im Verhältnis dazu nur noch Kleinigkeiten sind. 

Mir ging es bei meinen Gedankenspielen halt darum, ob es irgendwie mit ganz einfachen Dingen möglich wäre, noch ein wenig zu sparen. Wir sparen ja schon an Allem, was um den Teich herum so geht. Da sind LED-Leuchten, Ernergiesparpumpen oder gar nur Luftheber, zeitgesteuerte Pumpenintervalle und so weiter...

Daher nur der Gedanke, mit dem Spülwasser...denn wenn ich doch vielleicht noch irgendwann auf einen Trommler umsteigen könnte, dann mal schauen, ob dahingehend noch was geht.  Ich finde das Thema dennoch interessant, denn im Energie sparen liegt die Zukunft für unser Hobby.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Zacky,
bei mir sammelt sich das Spülwasser in einer Kammer, die nicht ganz wasserdicht ist... . Kostet kein extra Wasser. Das Spülwasser überflutet auch nicht den Teich, sondern deckt (meistens) den Wasserbedarf durch Verdunstung. Die Energiekosten für das HWW sind übrigens deutlich günstiger als Trinkwasserkosten.


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

Hallo Rolf.

 Ich habe mich ja auch schon damit abgefunden und mich wieder von dem Spargedanken ein wenig entfernt, da es nun wirklich nicht auf die Masse geht. Aber ich bleibe dran an dem Thema, denn vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch etwas Sparpotenzial.


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*



Zacky schrieb:


> Mir ging es bei meinen Gedankenspielen halt darum, ob es irgendwie mit ganz einfachen Dingen möglich wäre, noch ein wenig zu sparen.
> Ich finde das Thema dennoch interessant, denn im Energie sparen liegt die Zukunft für unser Hobby.



Hi Zacky,
Sparen wo es geht ist auch eines meiner Hobbys aber das Abwasser der TF Spülung sollte man sinnvoll sammeln und es eher zum bewässern nutzen. 
Dort haben sich viele Nährstoffe angesammelt auf die die Pflanzen nur warten.

Nimm für die Spülung vorgereinigtes Teichwasser und ziehe es von den notwendigen WW ab.
Damit hast du dann nur Wasser für die Bewässerung des Gartens mit Nährstoffen angereichert.


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fragen zur Trommelfiltern*

@-Jörg:


----------

